

DataSF: Dataset Clearinghouse from City & County of San Francisco - nixme
http://www.datasf.org/

======
nixme
Gavin Newsom's introductory post on TC:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/19/san-francisco-opens-
the...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/19/san-francisco-opens-the-
city’s-data/)

